

Ask HN: On the Bench - needachange

Hi, I needed some advice. I work for a large company and due to slow down at work I have been put on the bench along with a few other engineers. My options are to start looking for alternative jobs or to wait on the bench.<p>The dilemma is that they pay decent and I am in need of the money now, so this could not come at a worse time in life. For people who have gone through this, do you have any suggestion&#x2F;recommendations.<p>Desperately need advice. Thanks in advance
======
jasonkester
Define "on the bench". That term usually implies that you're still drawing
your full salary, but your description makes it sound like you're not going to
be paid during this time. Naturally, it makes a difference in how you proceed.

Either way, since you have plenty of time on your hands, it seems to make
sense to look for another gig.

~~~
needachange
I will be drawing full salary for the time being but people on the bench are
the first to let go since we are overhead. Looking for another gig is what I
have come up with as well. The uncertainty is the scary part. thanks a lot

